# Calarts Film Directing



## K.Sun (Jan 26, 2018)

Din't see a thread on Calarts. Is it not popular? I took summer classes of directing there and the teachers are wonderful. Just wish to see people discuss this program. I applied and a couple of my friends are there under different programs.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Jan 27, 2018)

Doesn't look like there are many applications to CalArts on the forum this year, but don't forget we're a small sample of who is applying to MFA programs. Just because no one is talking about it on here doesn't mean it's not a well-ranked popular school. 
In the past there are more forum members who have applied there, so maybe do a search of previous years discussions.


----------



## MC (Jan 29, 2018)

Hi! I applied to the CalArts MFA in Film Directing too! I have yet to hear anything but my sister just got an interview for their animation program today! Getting nervous now, but I suppose no news is good news for now.


----------



## Xylo (Feb 2, 2018)

I'm a CalArts alum. There are wonderful faculty, classes, and students there. The Film Directing program is not unpopular, but Character Animation tends to overshadow everything else. Good luck to all who applied!


----------



## Cindy Yu (Feb 14, 2018)

Does Calarts send all the interview email in one day? 
That is too sad...

Is there anybody know how many students Calarts will receive one year in Film Directing?


----------



## K.Sun (Feb 20, 2018)

Xylo said:


> I'm a CalArts alum. There are wonderful faculty, classes, and students there. The Film Directing program is not unpopular, but Character Animation tends to overshadow everything else. Good luck to all who applied!


Thank you. I wonder if you remember what kind of questions they asked you in interview? They told me the interview is only 10 minutes and I'm really nervous cause I don't know what to prepare.


----------



## MC (Feb 20, 2018)

K.Sun said:


> Thank you. I wonder if you remember what kind of questions they asked you in interview? They told me the interview is only 10 minutes and I'm really nervous cause I don't know what to prepare.


Wowzers! 10 minutes only? Might I ask from who did you hear that from? I got an interview too and am really nervous too!


----------



## estherk (Feb 21, 2018)

I had my Skype interview today. Yours might be a bit different because I applied to the Film/Video program. But, it was a brief interview with 4 faculty members and each of them asked me a question. They were pretty basic, such as Why CalArts? Why do you want a MFA now? What projects are you working on? What kinds of films do you envision making? And then they asked me what questions I had for them.


----------



## K.Sun (Feb 21, 2018)

jaq said:


> Wowzers! 10 minutes only? Might I ask from who did you hear that from? I got an interview too and am really nervous too!


Eve LaFountain contacted me. She says it will be a short interview. 
I've been to Calarts. They're friendly and artistic but I don't really know how they choose students.


----------



## K.Sun (Feb 21, 2018)

estherk said:


> I had my Skype interview today. Yours might be a bit different because I applied to the Film/Video program. But, it was a brief interview with 4 faculty members and each of them asked me a question. They were pretty basic, such as Why CalArts? Why do you want a MFA now? What projects are you working on? What kinds of films do you envision making? And then they asked me what questions I had for them.


Fun! How long was your interview may I ask?


----------



## estherk (Feb 21, 2018)

It was 10 minutes.


----------



## estherk (Mar 11, 2018)

Have any of you heard back from CalArts yet?


----------



## jasonyjn (Mar 12, 2018)

estherk said:


> Have any of you heard back from CalArts yet?


 
Hi, there

Got an interview too, but heard nothing back yet. some international students already got their offer, so I think the circumstance is not quite hopeful.


----------

